# Baby blankets and sweater.



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

These are some of the things that I have just completed.

All were made on my Brother KH970. 
Three strands of 2/30 were used and I didn't have any written patterns.
I used the random stripe generator that can be found on the net for the sweater.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

That is beautiful Sue, love the Blanketxxxxx


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

As usual, stunning work


----------



## mathom (Jun 4, 2012)

Beautiful work. Love the stripes.


----------



## MarieJanelle (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Sue - thanks for sharing with us - your work is always lovely! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Beth Standing said:


> That is beautiful Sue, love the Blanketxxxxx


Oh yes!! Agree. Very lovely..thanks for posting your pictures.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sue, great job with the racked rib blanket! Racking adds so much to the pattern.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

beautifully matched stripes on the raglan, like the baby blankets too especially the racked rib.


----------



## liesvandenberg (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow, that's great! Wish I were that far. I am a real beginner and make little try-outs with my punch cards. Great fun though. It is very inspiring to see how things turn out when you are as advanced as you.


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow they are both gorgeous. It's great to see what people are making!


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Really nice knitting, Susie. Is the sweater knitted in rib or in stocking stitch? Love the random stripes. Love the colours of the tuck stitch blanket too - what did you use to bind it?

Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## sayengsm (May 21, 2014)

Your work, and all of these comments are inspiring. I've always wanted to buy then learn how to use a knitting machine, but I've been scared away by remarks about steep learning curves and touchy machines that drop stitches. Your work makes me want to give it another look. Thanks!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your nice comments. I personally prefer white baby blankets with little bunny rabbits; teddies; pussy cats etc., I guess I'm old fashioned.

My niece asked for green, yellow, cream and white with no pics on the knitting. Having loads of cones of green yarn, in different shades, I couldn't believe that none of them seemed to go nicely with yellow/lemon. This seemed so strange seeing that staring in my face I had a beautiful bouquet of flowers (delivered for American Mother's day) that contained yellow and green that looked gorgeous.

I must admit that the blankets do look better (color wise) than they do in the photograph...I'm useless with a camera. 
And I have got to say that the racking one was very quick to do and is so soft, but I'm still into bunny rabbits!

It took me longer to knit the edging on the Tuck stitch blanket than to do the center. This was because I couldn't decide how to edge it. I tried Lace, Picot, Scalloped, Rope and none but the one I finely chose suited it.

This edging is done in Tuck stitch. The card is 8st/6rows.
The first two rows have "X" on the 1st/3rd/5th/7th.
The next two rows have "X" on the 2nd/4th/6th/8th.
The last set of two rows are the same as the first.
Tuck is done in one direction only, I mitered the corners and turned the hem so that it would cover the color change ends.

The sweater is Half Fisherman's Rib and the random stripe pattern was chosen using the following........

http://www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php?action=generate&colorArr[]=white&colorArr[]=slateblue&colorArr[]=mediumblue&rownumArr[]=6&totalRows=258


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice work, and here I was going to put away my KM's for the summer. Maybe not, you sure have given me second thoughts on that.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent....


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

loving the zig-zag blankie - note to self must go look up how to do that so I can add it to my list of "things to try".
Both are wonderful creations


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

I love it . GREAT JOB. HOW LONG DID IT TAKE?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Wonderful work Sue! Love the blankets especially the tuck stitch! Sweater looks amazing with those stripes!


----------



## Hobbyhorse (Sep 21, 2012)

Lovely stripes sue, and the baby blankets are gorgeous. very fashionable.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice work.


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, your work is absolutely beautiful!!! I was taken by how nice the collar and cuffs look. When I knitted on my Bond, I could never get the collars to look this nice. I now have a Singer 360 which I'm trying to learn....s...l...o...w...l...y!!! How did you do that? Did you knit them on or use "cut and sew". I hope to one day be able to make something this nice!!!


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

Excellent and outstanding blankets and sweater.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Have to admit I rarely look at the
machine section and was so pleased I did today and saw this beautiful work.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Very nice work. Thanks for sharing,


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, and thank you.

I couldn't print out the colored stripes, but it did print out the names of colors.in rows.

It was a long address to copy with one eye working, but it was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO worth it.

This I can use with my Bond "machine".


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php

does the shorter link work better?


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, they both work. This is tremendous.

I love the way it shows me how my first color choices looked. Much better now. Thank you.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Hi, and thank you.
> 
> I couldn't print out the colored stripes, but it did print out the names of colors.in rows.
> 
> ...


Carolyn I don't know why my link to the site is that long...... and I don't know if I have misread what you have put....... but you don't have to copy each word if it is written in blue. You just click on the blue writing and the site should then open for you. Once you have opened the site you should then be able to save it in your bookmarks and go back to it whenever you want.
Forgive me if I have misunderstood what you have said, but I thought maybe you didn't know just to click on it and by telling you this it would help you in future.
I'm glad you like it, it makes doing stripes so much better/easier.
Sue.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Auntiesue said:


> Wow, your work is absolutely beautiful!!! I was taken by how nice the collar and cuffs look. When I knitted on my Bond, I could never get the collars to look this nice. I now have a Singer 360 which I'm trying to learn....s...l...o...w...l...y!!! How did you do that? Did you knit them on or use "cut and sew". I hope to one day be able to make something this nice!!!


Sue, I have only done cut and sew once and I didn't like it so all my necks are done on the knitting machine alone.
Because I don't use written patterns I sew up one shoulder if it's a set in sleeve/sew up a raglan but for the one back seam. I then hold the knitted piece up to the machine to see how many needles/stitches I need for the neck. Then I do a rib, transfer all the rib stitches to the main bed, do one row of stocking stitch then hang the garment onto the same needles wrong side facing me. I then do one row of knitting (at a larger tension) and then cast it off.
Sue.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Chatty55 said:


> I love it . GREAT JOB. HOW LONG DID IT TAKE?


Chatty when I first had a machine I use to time how long it took me to do something. I was always in a hurry and the time it took me to make something was really important. Now I never time anything I do, I take breaks, I enjoy making whatever and time isn't an issue anymore.
I am planning on doing the racking blanket again for another niece who is expecting. In my head I have burgundy and cream for the colors. When I do that one I will see how long it takes and report back.
Sue.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

roamin in the gloamin said:


> loving the zig-zag blankie - note to self must go look up how to do that so I can add it to my list of "things to try".
> Both are wonderful creations


Thank you for your nice comment. The zig-zag blankie is Diana Sullivans scarf pattern see it here................


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Again I would like to thank all for your nice comments. I would like some feed back regarding the racking blanket or as Roamin in the Gloamin has nicely call it "the zig-zag blankie"

What do you all think a Burgundy and cream one would look like?


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

its on the list for tomorrows trial - went and viewed the video and I have just finished doing the cheat sheets - lunch finishes in 20 minutes so I need to get cracking - back tomorrow with my attempt...... Burgundy and cream works well together (old school colours)x
x


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

roamin in the gloamin said:


> its on the list for tomorrows trial - went and viewed the video and I have just finished doing the cheat sheets - lunch finishes in 20 minutes so I need to get cracking - back tomorrow with my attempt...... Burgundy and cream works well together (old school colours)x
> x


I didn't bother with the cheat sheets. That just seemed like extra work that to me seemed unnecessary. 
You can count to 20...look at your row counter and divide by 20....so I skipped doing that. Mind I am lucky that I have a row counter that is in the consul of my 970 and a manual one. I can use the manual one for the blocks if need be and let the other tell me the total rows.
And I guess we all work differently. :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Sue, for the stripe generator, and for a more grown-up way to copy addresses,

I appreciate you very much.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Sue, your stuff is lovely and I too especially live the blankets. I think burgundy and cream would look really sharp together! Now I am going to have to try the racked blanket!!
Betty


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Oops....LOVE the blankets that should be!


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

Well I couldn't manage the full needle zig zag - must have a look at the alignment of the ribber and main bed I believe, or change the tension more. I didn't need the cheat sheet either - no one or no animals around this afternoon so managed fine without it.
I believe I have done the 1 x 1 rib (tuck) rack rib stuff, if I get some time over the weekend I shall have another crack at it. Pinning this sample onto my workroom wall to inspire me to at least get one blanket done.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

roamin in the gloamin said:


> Well I couldn't manage the full needle zig zag - must have a look at the alignment of the ribber and main bed I believe, or change the tension more. I didn't need the cheat sheet either - no one or no animals around this afternoon so managed fine without it.
> I believe I have done the 1 x 1 rib (tuck) rack rib stuff, if I get some time over the weekend I shall have another crack at it. Pinning this sample onto my workroom wall to inspire me to at least get one blanket done.


Well that looks good :thumbup:


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

My computer blocks this site from the usual menu. However, I can still get here from the already viewed site.

Interesting.


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome Job!!!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you so much. I get excited whenever I learn something that everybody knows already. It's new to me.


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

carolyn tolo said:


> Thank you so much. I get excited whenever I learn something that everybody knows already. It's new to me.


I devour everything posted here 'cause it's all new to me...LOL


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> These are some of the things that I have just completed.
> 
> All were made on my Brother KH970.
> Three strands of 2/30 were used and I didn't have any written patterns.
> I used the random stripe generator that can be found on the net for the sweater.


Susie ,how did you ever get the sleeves to match . do you use a color changer?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> Susie ,how did you ever get the sleeves to match . do you use a color changer?


Hi Maggie,
I used the stripe generator (that I have given the link to) for the stripe pattern. I printed off the list of stripes and wrote what row I would be on for each change of color up the side of the list. I then knit the garment back and underlined the row decreasing started for the sleeves holes. When I came to knit the sleeves I knocked off the rows at the beginning of the list/started higher up the list so that the sleeve top would match the armhole of the back/front.
I hope that you can understand this. Like lots of things it sounds harder to do than it is.

I do have a color changer and I definitely recommend that one is used.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Sue, you do such beautiful work!!!


----------

